# WHY is my DG31PR running hot?



## kooki (Sep 1, 2008)

i have 2 identical systems..... both running a q6600 and a DG31PR 
the only difference is that one cpu has the slightly smaller aluminum core stock intel HSF and the other has the copper HSF. 

the 1st system's motherboard temps stays at around 45C ( with the cpu running hot at 55 cuz of the aluminum HSF) 
the newer system i built has the motherboard temps touching 75C ( cpu stays cool at 37C with copper HSF) 

the airflow, cable management is all fine.... why is this board running at such high temps 

could the HSF be spreading heat to teh mobo? or is it a defect in the mobo which is causing such temps. maybe some capisitor heating up? 
i cant swap HSF'S cuz i gave the system with the cooler mobo away to my friend. 
i cant return the motherboard to my dealer too cuz its almost 2 weeks old, the temps have been high ever since i opened it up. 
whats the problem and can someone help me with a solution pls??? 
ive tried almost EVERYTHING 
just tell me if its the mobo or could it be the HSF spreading the heat...
sorry ive posted this earlier last week.... but the 75C is really worrying me!


----------



## jeffrain123 (Sep 3, 2008)

Reinstall the cooler with Intel's 'I' facing south and 'l' facing north....
it worked for me. make sure the bolts are tight & are not loose.


----------



## hellgate (Sep 3, 2008)

@kooki  i assume that the copper cooler ur talking bout is a 3rd party cooler rt?
i wud suggest u to physically touch the NB & SB heat sinks of both mobos simultaneously.this way u'll be able to confirm whether theres a prob with the sensor or not.


----------



## icebags (Sep 7, 2008)

i know . my g31 is hot as well. it should not b any coolant/ cpu heat flow prob. cpu case temp is 37 degrees.

but when i touch the heatsink of g31, i can feel ......  its really hot.


----------



## cool_guy (Feb 4, 2009)

*Newb> Another DG31PR running hot?*

Ok, since thread is already there, I didn't started new one. I have same configuration Q6600 + DG31PR. 
Few weeks after installation I checked temp in BIOS and horrified to notice MB @ 84 C. Dealer was reluctant and offered lowered buying back price. So I put standard alu heatsink on southbridge and a small fan over it. A 80 mm fan was also hanged over NB and RAM. one additional fan was put on back for hot air withdraw. PSU is coolermaster.
This brought down MB temp to 60 to 67 c. I then flashed BIOS and I was astonished to found that MB is 39 C in BIOS while HW monitor or PCWizard shows at 67 C. It seems that Intel is fooling us. Both chips are hot to touch?
While CPU temp are all same Before and after.
Mostly I am doing graphic work and I noticed that when processors are buzy(hot) MB cools down. Is higher speed of cpu fan causing this ?
Is there any problem in DG31PR design or a compatibility issue?
This is winter time I am worried about summer ?
Is there anything more I can do to cool down MB and cpu ? Or replacement of MB required? If so I am willing to do as I cant afford BSOD or dead HDD at all.
I do also require low budget/good match graphic PCI-E card for graphic works (rarely gaming) for which I am posting in proper thread.
Thanks in advance for your help. PC wizard bmp is attatched.


----------



## kooki (Feb 7, 2009)

ive used about 5 DG31PR'S with my q6600 and only the FIRST one used to run below 50c
that particular board was purchased about 9 months back, after that, every board has run above 60. my current one is about 65c. my only guess is that the older batches used to run cooler than the newer ones. 
the BIOS update has a bug when it shows the CPU temp (not mobo) to be 84c for 1 sec then reports normal temps. use SPEEDFAN and manually change the cpu fan speed to its max. the mobo temps are something ive given up trying to fix, the current board im using never goes above 67, everything else in the system including cpu, gpu and internal temps remain below 40.


----------



## cool_guy (Feb 7, 2009)

> use SPEEDFAN and manually change the cpu fan speed to its max



I've done that, but it cools cpu to few degrees only, since no fan on mobo, no noticeable change in mobo temp.
Should I install mobo fan ?

Here is current temp with fans on chipset with alu heatsinks.

*i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr74/pksdms/mobo.jpg


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 8, 2009)

Seeing the cpu temps I doubt the mobo's temps are that high. Most probably the thermal sensors are not soldered properly. Update bios and let me know the psu next time you post.


----------



## cool_guy (Feb 8, 2009)

> Seeing the cpu temps I doubt the mobo's temps are that high.



After installation I was smelling heat , Then I opened cabinet and touched chipset while heatsink of northbridge was hot, southbridge was very hot to touch. Then I checked mobo temp in BIOS and downloaded some soft to monitor temp Which was around 84 - 87 c. I immidiately called seller, he said since nothing is Burnt/Broken, Intell is not going to replace it, he offered me lower buy back price, I refused and then tried to find answer over net, nothing.
So I installed heat sink and 1" fan on both chips. Then third fan on Ram/Winbond.
Also flashed bios (see #5). The heatsink are still hot to touch.

If anyone could suggest COOL mobo for Q6600, no matter SLI.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 8, 2009)

Is there any thermal paste between the heatsink and the chips? Looks like as if they arent installed properly, which could have been responsible for temperature increase. You can give it for replacement. Take the screenshot and print it out. If the dealer refuses for replacement, contact the national distributor- you should get the address and the phone number from the importer sticker on the mobo's box.
If you still want to buy another board, it depends on the budget.


----------



## blackperl (Mar 26, 2009)

mine DG31PR is running from 70-80 C .i think its all 31 PR series mobo problem


----------

